# Did you always know you would be a teen mum?



## rileybaby

I got pregnant when i was 15 (im actually quite ashamed to say...:blush:) completley by accident, i was on the pill. I never imagined having a baby so young, i was never interested in boys or anything, and i certainly wasnt a 'baby person' my son was the first baby id ever held! 

Did you know you would be a young mum? Was your pregnancy planned? 

I went back to school part time when my son was 12 weeks, and when i was pregnant i had this friend at school who would always ask about my pregnancy and she would tell me how 'badly' she wanted a baby. Then amazingly enough when i returned to school she was pregnant.. Along with two other girls in my year! Crazy.. Is it me or do some girls think its cool and trendy to have a baby? :nope::shrug:


----------



## winegums

I was barely a teenager I suppose when I had my oldest - got pregnant on my 19th birthday...... and it was basically my worst nightmare turned reality.

I don't regret anything now, but I so wanted to wait until we were older, had done my degree, were stable etc. I then got pregnant again at 20 though... in for a penny in for a pound :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I think I always knew in the back of my mind I'd be a young mom. I always wanted to have kids relatively young (but not 16) and whenever I watched things on teen pregnancy I would feel this "bond" if you will, with the girls. Like I knew exactly what they were going through, even though I didn't. I believe in fate, and I believe is was always in my cards to be a teen mom.


----------



## x__amour

No, actually. I had no idea. I knew I would be a younger mom, like right after college but never a teen mom. I don't mind though and I love it! :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

i always knew i would be a teen mum of some reason but maybe about 18 i went to a school with only 21 people in and i was one of 4 girls to get pregnant in a year i dont regret it for a single second though


----------



## Bexxx

Having kids wasn't something I had ever thought about, I wanted to get my career going first, so nope, a bit of a shock!


----------



## annawrigley

I always said as a joke from when I was like 13 that I was gonna be a teen mum :haha: Maybe it wasn't so much of a joke cos I got pregnant at 16 and yea he was planned. I think some people do find it trendy but not from what I've seen personally x


----------



## lauram_92

I always knew I would be a young parent, but I wanted to have gone through University first. I got pregnant when I was 17. I still sometimes wish I could go out, have a life etc. But I would never change Oliver.


----------



## bbyno1

I always said i wanted 3 children but never imagined i would have 2 by the age of 23!


----------



## vinteenage

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I think I always knew in the back of my mind I'd be a young mom. I always wanted to have kids relatively young (but not 16) and whenever I watched things on teen pregnancy I would feel this "bond" if you will, with the girls.

This. Finn wasn't planned, but we weren't being smart. I remember being younger though and not being able to picture myself doing the whole 'college' thing. I did always picture myself with children though.

I'll go to college when OH is done and all, but it won't be the dorm and partying version!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope! i honestly had a bad opinion of young mothers! and i was in a group at school with 3 other girls and they were all pregnant, i went home telling my mom how awful it was having to listen to them :haha: 2 days later I got my BFP! :blush:


----------



## Mii

vinteenage said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I think I always knew in the back of my mind I'd be a young mom. I always wanted to have kids relatively young (but not 16) and whenever I watched things on teen pregnancy I would feel this "bond" if you will, with the girls.
> 
> This. Finn wasn't planned, but we weren't being smart. I remember being younger though and not being able to picture myself doing the whole 'college' thing. I did always picture myself with children though.
> 
> I'll go to college when OH is done and all, but it won't be the dorm and partying version!Click to expand...

That was like me, I could never see myself going to college but for some reason I pictured myself with a baby instead and well here I am lol but I am going to be going to college in a few months (maybe still havent figured out what I wanna do :haha:)

But its funny because when I was 14-15 I thought I would die a virgin :rofl: 
and then I found out I was pregnant a few months before I turned 19 lol


----------



## Lexilove

Not at all. I was never a partier and I never was serious about boys, I was always getting good grades and I was close with my parents and my friends. I had plans of going to college and living abroad before marrying and having children. I've done all of those things before the age of 19(well I'm engaged so it's half way there) just not in the order I planned.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Nope! Thought i'd be an older mum, if at all, because i've always been academically ambitious and assumed i'd just plough on with career...now i'm doing both!
I don't think many teen mums do it because it's trendy...the only bad reason i've come across personally is because they lonely or want something to love, which makes me sad for them rather than think they're a bad person!


----------



## sam_mumtobe

I think i always new i wanted to be a young mum only cause ive always done things to quickly and felt more grown up then i actually am, lol love it so much i definitly made the right decision


----------



## mayb_baby

I knew it he wasn't planned but after my MC I just knew I would be a young mum well 19


----------



## Burchy314

I always wanted a kid young, and always saw myself being a young mom. And all my friends always said they saw me being a young mom.


----------



## bumpy_j

Nope I had no interest in having kids, ever really. Although I weridly got broody just before I got pregnant and I've always fantasised about telling my boyfriends that I was pregnant just to be super dramatic and see their reactions aha.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I saw myself a yound mom. Ut had other dreams at 17 years old... Got my bfp a day before my 17th... Had an mmc late august of 2009. Crushed me, after that I knew it would happen again. Sure enough, less then a month after hubs got home, we started ttc, and Bam. Bfp. :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

vinteenage said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I think I always knew in the back of my mind I'd be a young mom. I always wanted to have kids relatively young (but not 16) and whenever I watched things on teen pregnancy I would feel this "bond" if you will, with the girls.
> 
> This. Finn wasn't planned, but we weren't being smart. I remember being younger though and not being able to picture myself doing the whole 'college' thing. I did always picture myself with children though.
> 
> I'll go to college when OH is done and all, but it won't be the dorm and partying version!Click to expand...

I was the same way! I have always loved babies, didn't really like the partying scene (my brothers have both messed up their lives this way) and some how knew that i would be a young mom.. and I never planned on going to a big university but like you said Daphne I could always picture my self with kids!
Shiah also wasn't planned, but we never prevented it at all, never used bc or condoms.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nope, not at all! I honestly always had said that I either planned on adopting a child or just not having any at all ... definitely caught me by surprise when I fell pregnant at 17 though! & Honestly, I wouldn't change a thing :D


----------



## unconditional

well i was always interested in babies, taking care of my neice and nephew ect.. i started babysitting at 11 :shock: don't know if i would let my child be babysat by an 11 y/o.. i did always say i wanted kids and everything. we were NTNP.. :) i wouldn't change it for the world! i love her to peices!


----------



## lekha

No i have never thought and even i m not a teen mum.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Not really :shrug: I had twin brothers who are 11 years younger than me and I worked with kids so I knew they could be hard work :haha: but I always said I'd be happy whenever I fell pregnant, and the time was just obviously right when I was 18 and I couldn't be happier :)


----------



## lov3hat3

Never. I didnt even want any babies :haha: We didnt even use a condom though so hey ho :dohh: I wasnt really intrested in guys, i never held a baby or anything like that either lol. 

Yes, i think they do. There was this girl at college who dropped out who always used to ask me questions, who always said she really wanted a baby and "its ok cos when i wanna go out my parents will look after it." and hey ho shes now due on monday. 

:flower:


----------



## annawrigley

lekha said:


> No i have never thought and even i m not a teen mum.

:-k


----------



## cammy

I've always really wanted a family and wanted it early so I could enjoy it longer. Me and Oh wanted that toether but we didn't expect it that early. We did try to have a baby but realised we just weren't ready and then 6 months give or take later we foudn out I was pregnant.


----------



## _laura

I didn't even want kids! I never saw myself as a maternal type but now he's here I wouldn't change anything!


----------



## _laura

Also I did find at my school if in a group of friends a few of them got pregnant then some of the others would to try and fit in.


----------



## amygwen

Never, I hated babies LOL.


----------



## Leah_xx

I knew to a point that I would be, I had been watching my sibilings and cousins since I was 12 and when i was about 14 my brother got really sick so my mom would be at the hospital with him and my dad would be working so i would watch my 2 younger sibilings!
My mom, my grandma, my grandma's sister and my great grandma were all teen moms.
I didnt want a baby at such a young age but hey things happen and I wouldn't change it for the world because Gracelynn has made me grow up so much and has made me more determined to get my education then ever before!


----------



## rileybaby

Its interesting to see all your stories!

And as for the girls thinking its cool to have a baby (maybe its just where i live) but i had a girl who was in my year and was pregnant, ask me over facebook what a steriliser was.. and her exact question was 'how much money do you get for having a baby' asking how much benefit you get!


----------



## cabbagebaby

rileybaby said:


> Its interesting to see all your stories!
> 
> And as for the girls thinking its cool to have a baby (maybe its just where i live) but i had a girl who was in my year and was pregnant, ask me over facebook what a steriliser was.. and her exact question was 'how much money do you get for having a baby' asking how much benefit you get!

It Annoys Me When Girls Get Pregnant Because They Thing Its A Trend They Dont Realise How Hard It Is Having To Look After A Baby, And I Hate Girls That think Its All About The Money And Council Houses:dohh: These Are The Girls That Give Us A Bad Name, FOB Wont Give Me Any Money For Tyler His Words Exactly Are "You Get Loads of Money' And All Of It Goes On Your Son's Well Being You Idiot !! :dohh:


----------



## kariannnee

I never wanted to get married and have kids. I wanted to be single forever and just have cats. :shy:


----------



## lb

I had told everyone that I would have _maybe_ one kid, if that! But most women in my family got pregnant in their early 20s, so I knew I'd at least be a young mom. Never thought I'd get pregnant at 18 though!


----------



## rainbows_x

I always thought I would be youngish. I was 19 when I got pregnant, so not really teen but still. I still wonder what it wouldv'e been like if I waited, but I would never change Ava for the world. xx


----------



## annawrigley

Actually that reminds me, dunno how I forgot about it lol but my best friend is ridiculous about wanting a baby. She's not on any sort of contraception and sleeps around saying that if she gets pregnant she just won't tell any of the potential dads and raise it on her own :dohh: And that she'll be loaded and she'll just get a house and she said she'd even looked it all up online what she'd be entitled to :wacko: And when I tell her she's idiotic she's just like "Well you did it and you cope fine!" Well yeah, but she met me when Noah was 6 months old, before then i definitely did NOT cope fine. Being single and trying to cope with a newborn is not fun in any way, I was completely miserable the first few weeks/months even, and I tell her this and she just shrugs it off. I've told her if she gets pregnant I won't be friends with her anymore, cos it's just beyond stupid.


----------



## sarah0108

I never thought i'd be a teen mum, i always thought i'd have kids in my 20's!

I fell pregnant at 15 and 16 and i am now 18 with 2 boisterous toddlers :haha:


----------



## divershona

i guess i always knew i'd be a young mum, as my mum had me at 39 and i hated that she was so old, which made me want to be a younger mum ... never thought i'd be pregnant at 18, and another one on the way before i turn 20 though! i always thought i'd get through uni first but hey thats not the way life went. 

one girl got pregnant in my year at high school and she was devastated at the time but now she's really happy with her little boy, but out of her group of friends about 9 of them got pregnant within about 3 months and they were all in it for the house and the money ...and they go out every weekend, the dad's aren't involved at all (which might be for the best considering what some are like) and they palm the kids off on whoever they can. I know that at least one girl was doing heroin and smoking weed whilst she was pregnant and still does! that pissed me off no end! 

I know quite a few of us are in coucil housing or at least have some form of housing benefit and get income support but we are making the most of what we had to deal with and we didnt all plan our LO's they happened and we wouldn't change that at all.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I always wanted to be a mum but never thought I would be so young... 
Couldn't even begin to imagine life without her :cloud9: x


----------



## lostinhyrule

annawrigley said:


> Actually that reminds me, dunno how I forgot about it lol but my best friend is ridiculous about wanting a baby. She's not on any sort of contraception and sleeps around saying that if she gets pregnant she just won't tell any of the potential dads and raise it on her own :dohh: And that she'll be loaded and she'll just get a house and she said she'd even looked it all up online what she'd be entitled to :wacko: And when I tell her she's idiotic she's just like "Well you did it and you cope fine!" Well yeah, but she met me when Noah was 6 months old, before then i definitely did NOT cope fine. Being single and trying to cope with a newborn is not fun in any way, I was completely miserable the first few weeks/months even, and I tell her this and she just shrugs it off. I've told her if she gets pregnant I won't be friends with her anymore, cos it's just beyond stupid.

dude. i think we have the same bestfriend! haha, just kidding. but for real, my best friend wants a kid so bad. she used to sleep around alot, and she'd only sleep with guys that had money. That was it.
&then she got in a relationship, and when she found out he wanted to always use condoms, she broke up with him. got in a new relationship with a not so attractive guy, he's ugly, but he doesn't wear condoms, and they live together in his apartment now. but she lost her virginity when she was like fourteen, and having unprotected sex since and hasn't gotten pregnant.


But anywho. I think i knew, just because i knew i wasn't going to be like my older brother and sister, who did everything according to plan. I was different, and i knew it. But my whole families supportive, they just want me to finish school. my mom told me before i got pregnant 
'you are your mothers daughter, so use protection, or you'll wind up with three kids before your twenty. like me.'
haha. She raised us really well alone though.


----------



## mayb_baby

My mum got pegnant at 18 had me at 19 and I was the exacat same and now I am so glad as it's made me 10 times the person I was and I am so determined to do well for me and my family


----------



## kandbumpx

I always said from about 13 I wanted a baby as soon as I turned 16 :dohh:
But it soon changed lol, I left school and enjoyed life... STarted going out on town at 16/17 every weekend. That became my life!! Work through the week.. Partying at weekend. Babies were the last thing on my mind!! But then I got with FOB when I was 19.. I was on the pill and got pregnant! I wasn't with him long at all - 5 months! So no, pregnancy wasn't planned but we decided to keep LO and now I wouldn't change a thing! I couldn't imagine life without her!!


----------



## Rhio92

No.... I was the last person you'd think would get pregnant! I was really judgemental of the other young mums I knew too :nope:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Theres a girl i know and both her brother have kids and she's really jealous so every few months she goes round saying she pregnant then she apparently misscarrys it annoys me so so much cause when i was pregnant she was sitting there saying you wont cope you wont have no money and all this did my head !! its not funny to lie about stuff like that if it happends to her she'll regret it but i think she's trying to get pregnant for the attention in the mean time she keeps making up lies :dohh:


----------

